# Calvary 9 question



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it the same stuff on page 9 in Jeffers that you use on goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think you could use most 9 ways on goats that are for cows.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Karen. I have used BarVac for years. While checking for lumps on the buck I could barely feel them. Asked the breeders what they used & it was Cavalry 9 so Im double checking to make sure it's the same stuff.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

my understanding that is the one. We don't have pnuemonia problems so we haven't tried it. but we sure have enough cysts from the CD&T vaccination that we do use. It is annoying.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So that's what part of the foreign language is? Pneumonia prevention as well? (my eyes are getting bad)
Weve never had that either but miniminal lump is sure attractive.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

nancy d said:


> So that's what part of the foreign language is? Pneumonia prevention as well? (my eyes are getting bad)
> Weve never had that either but miniminal lump is sure attractive.


yes,they use it because it also vaccinates for several strains of pnuemonia. and I have heard that it is very good for overeating disease, with less chance of breakthrough of the disease. 
We lost a 6 month old doe this summer that had been vaccinated twice for overeating disease. not with the Calvary 9


----------

